# Asparagus haters  TAKE HEED!



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

OK, I know yer out there... a current thread proves it. Indulge me with $2.50 and check it out:

Trim 'em within 6" of the top, wash and set aside. Fire up a skillet on low with  1 large clove chopped garlic and EVOO. Insert the "A" word. Add a little CBP after about a min. of the sautee'. Remove from heat after 2 min. DO NOT BURN GARLIC.

Get some breadcrumbs <I prefer Progresso Italian> and parmesean cheese, fresh grated if ya can, and mix 50-50, for about a cup and a half total. Add a bit, maybe a teaspoon of rosemary, and a few healthy cranks of CBP and a teaspoon of kosher salt. Set aside.

Wipe a baking dish with EVOO and coat bottom with a thin layer of the breadcrumb mix. Then  alternating tip directon- lay a layer of the "A" word on top. Grate a bit of mozzerella on top, then more crumb mix. More "A" word as before  etc... till out of something. Top with maybe 6 butter pats and mozzerella to cover.

Bake covered at 350 for maybe .5 hr, look for bubbles. Uncover and give it 10 more min to crisp up on top.

I defy you to hate this...money back guarentee!


----------



## monty (Oct 21, 2007)

Rich that sounds absolutely delicious. Would you mind terribly if I included a bit of crisp chopped bacon during the layering?

Thanks for sharing and I already love the stuff when I can get it reasonably. Will be producing my own soon.

Cheers!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

crap..........another thread without a spew alert...............

KILLING ME HERE RICH.........

drown em with cheese sauce..........


d8de


----------



## keywesmoke (Oct 21, 2007)

asparagus is one of life's pleasures....cream soup, sides, grilled, steamed, baby ones, fat ones.....lotsa butter. It's those brussel sprouts I can't understand!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

minature cabbages

ack

d8de


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

brussell sprouts- best frozen solid & used on pesky neighbors w/ a wrist rocket . or considered buckshot for a potato launcher.... 
	

	
	
		
		



		
			







p.s.- there's yer spew view wd.


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

this sh*t is getting old.........i am running outta handy wipes


d8de


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

I do not like them Sam I am
not even with bacon or a can of spam
I do don't like them in my skillet
cuz in the dumpster I'll have to spill it
I do not like them Sam I am
no sperrygooses in my pan!


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

heheh.......good one debi

d8de


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Works VERY well, Sir..I have done that. Or even between layers MMMMMM   bacon!


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

now evoo garlic/bacon over artichoke drenched w/ butter in a water steam  pan on the smoker...


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

OK...fine. I'll not eat green beans. Or yellow. Or pink if they come up with 'em. 

I understand, Sam I am.


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

i'll try fresh asparagus that way- i was forced as a kid to eat pickled ones- ugghhh scarred for life...


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

OKay Rich I'll eat your green beans if you eat my sperry gooses


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Oct 21, 2007)

*  that WAS good, wasn't it!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









 Terry*


----------



## vlap (Oct 21, 2007)

The only veg I don't like are the ones in cans. Fresh asparagus on the grill with evoo, s&p, and lemon juice. My fav! I will have to try your recipe Richt
Brussle sprouts sauted with some olive oil and stock with crumbled bacon... YUM!


----------



## triple b (Oct 21, 2007)

Try any of those vegies with Hollandaise sauce!!
YUM! YUM!


----------



## richtee (Oct 21, 2007)

Sperry goose...LOL!  OK Ma'am, just don't let Ma see us tradin'!


----------



## deejaydebi (Oct 21, 2007)

I actually like them a little raw but they get kind of sweet cooked.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Oct 21, 2007)

Richtee, that sounds great, I happen to like A(word)


----------



## gypsyseagod (Oct 21, 2007)

you wold love my green beans much less my green bean cassarole....


----------



## walking dude (Oct 21, 2007)

BAH!!!


d8de


----------

